# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  samples of monolouges, monodrama

## madz

hi guys! may i solicit help,..? i need a copy of any poem or prose that would correspond to a monodrama or monolouge..

thanks for the great help  :Biggrin:

----------


## nome1486

I'm not sure if this is what you need, but why don't you try monologues from Shakespeare? _Hamlet'_s famous monologue "To be, or not to be" is near the beginning of Act 3, Scene I. You can find it on the Literature Network (but I don't know how to post the link here). I'm not sure exactly what constitutes a monologue, other than a really long speech by only one character (of which there are a lot in Shakespeare), but here are some more that I think are semi-famous: Mercutio's "Queen Mab" speech in _Romeo and Juliet_, Act 1, Scene IV, starting at line 57; from _As You Like It_, Act 2, Scene VII, a speech starting with the famous words "All the world's a stage..." by Jaques, near the end of the scene; and (oh, of course!) also Antony's "Friends, Romans, countrymen" speech near the beginning of Act 3, Scene II of _Julius Caesar_. I hope that helps!

----------


## madz

i'll check that now.. thanks.. wink

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

I've always loved the prologue to Henry V.

http//www.online-literature.com/shakespeare/henryV/2/

----------


## nome1486

Okay, now I have it figured out...I just need to type the address to create a link.  :Rolleyes:  

For convenience's sake:
http://www.online-literature.com/shakespeare/hamlet/9
http://www.online-literature.com/shakespeare/romeo_and_juliet/6
http://www.online-literature.com/shakespeare/youlike/10
http://www.online-literature.com/shakespeare/julius_caesar/10

For anyone who's interested, there are the links to the speeches I mentioned...enjoy.

I've never read or seen Henry the Fifth, but it looks like a great play. Is it? All I know about it is his encouraging speech at Agincourt before the battle.

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Well, I haven't read it in a loooong time. Most of my friends say it's one of his weaker historical plays. I loved it though, last time I read it.

----------


## smashzilla

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a 10-12 minute somewhat recent/contemporary monologue monodrama. Using it for a READ speech project at toastmasters.

Any recommendations?

----------


## kelby_lake

What's a monodrama?

----------


## JBI

yeah, use www.google.com We aren't a search engine.

----------

